# Trigger Reset Distancd for Sig P-226/229



## westerbk (Mar 20, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone knows what the distance is for trigger reset on a Sig P-226 or P-229? I can find where the short trigger reset package that Sig offers decreases this number by 60%. But it will be 60% less of.....??? I know the specs for the S&W M&P .40 the distance for trigger reset is .114" I am going to go to range and shoot both the S&W and the SIG, then see what seems to work for me. But at the same time I would like to have an idea so I know what I am comparing. Anyone have any info?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Call Sig customer service and they should be glad to help....JJ


----------



## westerbk (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah.....i tried that. the guy i got at customer service didnt know. He put me on hold for awhile to check and then came back and said he could not find it. All he knew is that the STR package would reduce it by 60%. I would think if they know it reduces it by 60% they should know the starting point.....


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

I was just looking at these at Midway for $45. You could contact them to see if they have any info.


----------

